# Tatra mountain sheepdog



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about them or know someone that is a breeder of them? Been looking for puppies old enough to put with my 4 goats to protect from coyotes and stray dogs. To me this breed sounds like it would be a good fit for me.


----------

